# wound vac application with debridement



## lovetocode (Mar 28, 2011)

Need advice on proper coding.

Here is the procedure:
 Debridement of abdominal wall abscess with placement of abdominal wound VAC 
Postoperative diagnosis:
abdominal wall abscess

I used cpt code 11042 with a diagnosis of 682.2.  Would there be any additional codes?  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 4, 2011)

*Right coding neighborhood*

Without seeing the actual documentation I cannot give you a definitive answer, but you seem to be in the right coding neighborhood. Initial application of VAC dressing is included in the primary procedure.  But you might be able to code for subsequent VAC dressing changes. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

